# New Tombstones: Abby & Vampira & now Edgar!



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The last tombstone for our actor collection is Maila Nurmi also known as Vampira.

DSC02802 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Then we used the SpookySams easy aging technique for a more humorous Abby Normal tombstone. I think I need to find a brain for Abby. 

DSC02803 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Only one more tombstone in the works. Coming soon Edgar Allan Poe. 

LATER EDIT: And here he is.

DSC02925 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Very nice. An especially awesome paint job on the Abby stone.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Love it. I have an Abby Normal stone also, that needs to be redone. My daughters best friends name is Abby she gets a kick out it. Yours makes me want to get to work on the redo ASAP and I think I'll steel the brain idea if you don't mind.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

how about just cutting the top half of the skull off for the Abby Tombstone?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

they look awesome!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Love the colors ... well done on these.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Great job on both. I still need to try the easy aging technique.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

These look great, very nice job on both of them!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The Poe stone is almost finished - base coat of paint is on, lettering is cut and highlighted, so it just needs some aging done.

LATER EDIT: Poe's stone is done and Spooky1 will post a photo.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Finally added Edgar Allan Poe to the first post.


----------

